# IOD needs ED Coders- Client Backlog



## charissesimone (Sep 13, 2012)

IOD needs ED Coders & Inpatient 

https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/#inbox/139bcb7cf4dd7be0

Hello,

Our long client where we provide inpatient coding support approached us about assisting with a backlog of 3,000 cases.  We are looking to hire remote PRN support for this project.  Our client is looking for strong ED coders who can code both ED facility and professional fee and provide E/M leveling for both.  Any interested in candidates must have Epic experience as well for this project.

I reached out to a few applicants that might be interested already. If you have not heard from me and you or your colleagues are interested please feel free to send me an email. Also, you would have to complete our short ED coding exam.  If you have any questions please let me know by email. Have a great day!


Regards,  

Dan Cooke
Vice President, Coding/HIM Consulting/EMR Abstraction Division

dan.cooke@iodincorporated.com 

1030 Ontario Road    Green Bay, WI 54311    c: 484.264.1609    f: 920.593.3117        www.iodincorporated.com


----------



## 1lisajoey (Sep 13, 2012)

*Remote Coding*

Dan, I am certainly interested if you still need manpower for this project.


----------



## patoles@hotmail.com (Sep 15, 2012)

*dan.cooke@iodincorporated.com*

I have forwarded my resume to you, and am very interested in talking with you!


----------

